# LOOK carbon spacers



## 3soteric (Jun 26, 2007)

This past Friday my cross bike was stolen and it had the Look carbon spacers from my 585 on it. Thankfully, it wasn't my 585 that got ripped off. It was a new Bianchi Roger SS cross bike with an ergopost 2 and a few other upgrades. Just in time for a string of races that I will sadly miss out on. 

I've been trying to source a set of these Look carbon spacers to no avail. Anybody know where I can find some of these spacers? I know it sounds pretty ocd, but I'm pretty hell bent on building up the bike the way I had it when I can afford to replace it. If anybody has some that they are not using, I will gladly buy them for a reasonable price.

Thanks!

Patrick


----------

